# black?



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

ive had it for about 3 months and it doesnt seem to be as aggresive as the stories you read about blacks but it is more aggressive than my reds. i know it is still just a baby


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

sorry i am trying to figure out hopw to post a good picture.....


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

...


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

well is it a black?


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Any chance at getting a clearer pic? It may be helpful in giving good ID.

~Dj


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

Tough to tell with that pic.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Sorry I hate to keep sayign this but we need a better pic...a full detailed side shot. Nobody here wants to give you a false id.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Need more and clear pics!


----------

